

Emotiv EPOC - Consumer EEG Headset Devkit - winthrowe
http://emotiv.com/apps/sdk/179/

======
winthrowe
This was recently demoed at TED [1], and I was impressed how much this field
is being commercialized. $US500 for a headset and SDK, shipped worldwide. I
admit ever since I was a little geek, I dreamed one day I would have neural
access to a computer, and now it looks like it's coming along far enough to
play with. I was wondering what the community might think.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVhggGSjXVg>

